
HyperCard: What Could Have Been. - asciilifeform
http://www.wired.com/gadgets/mac/commentary/cultofmac/2002/08/54370
======
rman666
I want HyperCard, exactly as it was, but for Windoze. How can we go about
developing this? It's 1986 technology, so we should be able to reverse
engineer it today, right? How about Python or Lisp to replace HyperScript?

~~~
MattF
I don't think it's being actively developed, but check out PythonCard:
<http://pythoncard.sourceforge.net>

It looks to be exactly what you're after.

~~~
asciilifeform
The reason why no one has been able to duplicate the success of HyperCard is
that all of the contenders have focused solely on the attributes it _had_ ,
rather than the ones it _did not have_ \- namely, the bloated, revolting, and
limitless unnecessary complexity of today's programming environments.

An accomplished HyperCard user was justified in feeling like the "master of
all he surveyed." Even _trying_ to cultivate such a feeling in the users of
"modern" computing systems is akin to building an amusement park on quicksand.

------
zargon
I did some of my first programming in HyperCard in elementary school, so it's
a nostalgic subject. It was a clever and flexible program. Its game-creation
sibling was WorldBuilder, which I "borrowed" from my 5th grade computer
teacher, because it had been discontinued when Aldus bought the Silicon Beach
company and they wouldn't sell it to me.

------
mmphosis
I remember HyperCard being our main development platform.

And then one day someone showed me this application called NCSA Mosaic. It
looked kind of like HyperCard but didn't seem to be quite as robust. I think I
said something like "That will never catch on."

------
rawr
Okay, let's not kid ourselves here. The point of HyperCard was to create
animations of stick figure skateboarders going off jumps during computer class
when the teacher wasn't looking.

